# Mistakes i've made related to MTB



## gmcunni (Oct 14, 2008)

Here are a few mistakes i've made so far, i'm sure i'll make others.  What are some of yours?


A. Waited too long to try "real" MTB
i dabbled with riding a mountain bike for years but never really got into it nor tried anything like many of the trails i've ridden this summer.

2. spent too much $$ on my bike.
i like my bike but i should have gotten a lower end model.  i went with the higher end model because it had better components. components break and need to be replaced, i could have upgraded over time if i got hooked and kept riding or i could have walked away from the current bike for an upgraded model without wasting an investment. i think i could have gotten a bike for at least $200 less that would have served me basically the same as what i have. That $200 could have paid for a lot of (if not all of) my ski pass for the winter.

Third - should have went with disc brakes.  
LBS asked me point blank, do you plan to ride in winter or wet conditions. NO was my answer so they said, as i believe they should have, that rim brakes would be fine for me.  Unfortunately i end up riding in wet conditions. two of my favorite rides so far this year have been in pouring rain   rain/mud kill rim brake pads.  should have gotten discs.

IV - bike size
I think my bike might be a little big for me.  i'm 5'7" and i ended up getting an 18 inch frame. I tried 16, 18 and 20 before i bought it.  The 20 was obviously too big for me. On the 16 i felt cramped like the handle bar was just too close.  18 seemed fine on the test ride in the parking lot of the LBS  but on certain trails (nass in particular) i feel like the bike is too long for me. if i was doing it over again i think i'd lean towards the 16.


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 14, 2008)

What components broke on you? And if you're thinking that you spent too much money on your bike but wished that you had disc brakes... well, if you had, then the price could've been even greater, right?

I'm the same as your A - but then again I wish I had gotten into skiing seriously earlier too... among tons of things.

Other than that I'm happy with most of my mtb decisions... and if I wasn't, then I just return them for a refund 

With bike frames it is always better to go smaller. I wish I had gotten my road bike a size smaller... Even with a shorter stem it is a little too long.


----------



## Greg (Oct 14, 2008)

Sweet avatar! :razz:

My biggest mistake was not starting sooner. My Jamis hardtail sat unused for almost 3 years. I rode in the mid-90's for a few years, and did ride some techy singletrack, but never went often enough to advance quickly enough to become as hooked as I have this summer. Having a good crew to ride with often and advance with has helped. It seems there's always someone up for a ride. It's amazing how riding this summer has kept the ski jones at bay. I'm in much better spirits this summer as compared to previous ones. I'll be looking forward to getting back on the bike in the spring. There's still a solid 5-6 weeks of MTB too!

Other than that, I have no regrets. I sometimes beat myself up for not trying something on the trail, but overall I've advanced a lot faster than I anticipated. I love my bike despite not getting the opportunity to try it first. I guess I wish I changed out the stock tires sooner as that's made a big difference. I look at it though that I suffered with them for a few months and learned to rely on skill for better traction; kinda like paying your dues on a hardtail first before upgrading to a full suspension.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 14, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> What components broke on you?


so far, rear derailleur and seat.  middle ring on front is bent (i think) and need to look at that this week. not sure if replacement is in the future.  on my first real group ride someone suggested i immediately replace the front fork 



> And if you're thinking that you spent too much money on your bike but wished that you had disc brakes... well, if you had, then the price could've been even greater, right?


not necessarily. i looked at several lower costing bikes that had disc brakes on them. cannondale f7, a trek 4300 (i think) and a Specialized.  but i do realize the discs cost more. i haven't figured it out yet but i'm about to start my 3rd set of brake pads on my rim brakes. i see spending $$ on many sets of replacements. i'm under the impression that disc brakes won't wear out as fast but have no idea the replacement cost.


----------



## Greg (Oct 14, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> on my first real group ride someone suggested i immediately replace the front fork



I think he mentioned replacing the springs for ones more appropriate for your weight, not swapping the whole fork.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 14, 2008)

not starting sooner.  I'm 2 rides into this and i'm kinda bummed its already october.  i'm thinking no softball next year and use my little free time to do this.


only other thing is the bike size.  I bought a 20" frame which is waaaay to big for me.  i'm wondering how long it will last anyway so next time i'll buy a real bike and one that actually fits me.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> I think he mentioned replacing the springs for ones more appropriate for your weight, not swapping the whole fork.



nice recall on  your part.  i was left with the feeling it was the whole fork but perhaps it was simply my naiveté regarding MTB repair/gear in general.


----------



## Greg (Oct 14, 2008)

2knees said:


> not starting sooner.  I'm 2 rides into this and i'm kinda bummed its already october.  i'm thinking no softball next year and use my little free time to do this.



Just let me know when you want me to post that I told you so...



2knees said:


> only other thing is the bike size.  I bought a 20" frame which is waaaay to big for me.  i'm wondering how long it will last anyway so next time i'll buy a real bike and one that actually fits me.



Don't worry. You're going to fold that thing soon enough. Look at what this guy on Crankfire did to his bike and it's a far more drop-worthy bike than yours (no offense intended):

http://crankfire.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=8201

:lol:


----------



## 2knees (Oct 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Just let me know when you want me to post that I told you so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so reading that thread make me wonder.  Is there some sort of division among longtime riders?  People who look at airs and constructed obstacles as a kind of abberation to true mtn biking?


----------



## Greg (Oct 14, 2008)

2knees said:


> so reading that thread make me wonder.  Is there some sort of division among longtime riders?  People who look at airs and constructed obstacles as a kind of abberation to true mtn biking?



It's just like skiing. Some folks like bumps, others like to cruise, some are powder hounds, some are park rats. Different strokes for different folks. I don't see you as the type to really care what anybody else thinks is the 'right' way to do it. I've kind of settled into a "cross stuntry" type style, i.e. cross country mixed with small stunts here and there. As long as it stays fun, than I'm cool.


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 14, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> so far, rear derailleur and seat.  middle ring on front is bent (i think) and need to look at that this week. not sure if replacement is in the future.


Lol, "seat" ain't a component  
Just bend the ring back. When I first started getting serious about riding and sucking doing so, I bent my big ring bad on a rock... Bent it/banged it back into shape... fine now



2knees said:


> so reading that thread make me wonder.  Is there some sort of division among longtime riders?  People who look at airs and constructed obstacles as a kind of abberation to true mtn biking?


No. From what I've seen, riders don't care about each other are doing. As long as you're on a bike doing something... cool!  very easygoing crowd.
I think the "anti-freeride" sentiment they are talking about is coming from hikers, landowners, etc.

At my old haunt in Mianus at Stamford, the guy who used to volunteer to be in charge of the park's maintenance was a miserable old man who would never accept help or want to talk to anyone about changes that he didn't want to make. He would take down or destroy anything that looked related to mtb, especially things that might have looked remotely freeride (ie. punk kids!) - like one very short and steep trail that had two very small kickers (I mean really small, like 1'). It would constantly get blocked by him and remade by riders.


----------



## Gremf (Oct 14, 2008)

Not starting sooner and then when I started underbought on the first bike and then over bought on the second bike.  

Ended up selling both, going retro (SS and Rigid) for a year and then finding what I really want to ride:  everything.  Rigid, SS, Fixed, hardtail, FS, 29er.  I am now a bike junky!


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2009)

My biggest mistake was not starting sooner.  MTB is so much fun!

I've made some gear selection errors along the way, but nothing that more money can't fix.


----------

